# New Business Feedback



## kroystondyer (8 November 2016)

Hi there, please spare me some time and a quick read and let me know what you think.

I am based in Somerset, near Taunton and Bridgwater.  I am looking at developing a business idea into a full project.  The idea is Equine and Agricultural Environmental Cleaning.  I simply drive to your yard or stables etc and jet wash them clean, give them a good scrub and then disinfect with a suitable cleaning agent.  I would also offer a horse box, horse lorry valeting service.  The cost would be relatively low and I would look to offer discount on multiple stables etc.  Alongside this I would also jet wash driveways, garages, agricultural vehicles and equipment.

Thank you for reading and Please feel free to give me feedback, positive and negative.


----------



## PorkChop (8 November 2016)

We have someone local who does this, not sure how busy they are though.

The problem I would see is that many of the services you want to offer are one off's, so continually finding new, fresh customers would be pretty time consuming.


----------



## kroystondyer (8 November 2016)

Thank you for your feedback. The aim is to get reoccurring work. I would like to think that horse owners, especially ones with more than one horse are regularly thoroughly cleaning their stables, maybe once a month or even twice a month. My aim would to be quite diverse also to try and keep regular work coming in.


----------



## ycbm (8 November 2016)

I don't know anyone who deep cleans their stables more than once a year, sorry. I personally haven't disinfected a stable in twenty five years of having my own, or seen one done in over ten years in several different livery stables.


----------



## PorkChop (8 November 2016)

I don't to my stables tbh, and I am pretty ocd about them 

Have you looked at maybe getting a contract to do stables at racecourses?


----------



## kroystondyer (8 November 2016)

LJR said:



			I don't to my stables tbh, and I am pretty ocd about them 

Have you looked at maybe getting a contract to do stables at racecourses?
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that regular mucking out and cleaning means that your not having to deep clean that often.  I may well speak to someone at Taunton Racecourse and Phillip Hobbs stables to see if they warrant such a service. I also have three riding schools within a twenty mile radius so it may be worth a phone call.  I think if I focus more on the Vehicle side, equine and agriculture, it may be worth pursuing.
Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## be positive (9 November 2016)

I can see possibilities for vehicle cleaning, maybe one off stable cleaning after illness or at the end of the season, racecourses will regularly clean and disinfect as part of their bio security requirements but I suspect they already have the equipment and staff to do this.

I cannot see many yards being willing to sacrifice a large amount of expensive bedding every month in order to deep clean the stables, the cost in resources in a busy yard mid winter would be huge it would take a long while to empty each box, wait for it to dry and bed down again with fresh bedding, where will the horses go while this is happening, a big racing yard or livery yard would just not cope with the work involved let alone the expense. 

Good idea in theory but in the real world not very practical.


----------



## little_critter (11 November 2016)

I was going to say the same, I'm not going to dig out my stable every month to deep clean it!


----------



## paddi22 (11 November 2016)

yeah i would only bother disinfecting once every few years probably when stables are being repainted.

as regards the boxes, our guy does that when he services it. 

from what i can see on most yards, they usually get the staff to do it just before the horses come in for winter. so they just utilise existing staff.


----------

